# Finally finished first speaker project



## HeartFixr (Dec 8, 2012)

At long last the Econowave Altec 414-8B project is finished. This was all designed by Zilch on the Parts Express Tech talk forum "Flex Your PCD Mettle". Many thanks to Zilch (RIP), Pete Schumacher and NeoDan for their patience. It has been quite the learning experience but also provided an excuse to get more woodworking toys.
http://imgur.com/a/23UkU#AoJ2drN


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Those look great man! Looks like you really took your time finishing them. How do they sound?


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

HeartFixr said:


> At long last the Econowave Altec 414-8B project is finished. This was all designed by Zilch on the Parts Express Tech talk forum "Flex Your PCD Mettle". Many thanks to Zilch (RIP), Pete Schumacher and NeoDan for their patience. It has been quite the learning experience but also provided an excuse to get more woodworking toys.
> http://imgur.com/a/23UkU#AoJ2drN


Great looking speakers man, enjoy them!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great job. There is nothing like the feeling of pride you get when building your own. :T


----------



## HeartFixr (Dec 8, 2012)

Really good but will be building a subwoofer with AE TD12H and a pair of passive radiators.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look really nice great job and most of all enjoy!


----------



## redrider_99 (Mar 9, 2010)

They look really nice.

Is that a pre-fab cabinet or did you build that part yourself? Either way looks great. I'd love to do a DIY.


----------



## pacogun (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations! They look awesome. Very good considering this is your first build.


----------



## HeartFixr (Dec 8, 2012)

Made those with my two little hands using MDF 3/4" (front baffle is MDF 1.5"). applied the cherry veneer using heat activated glue. Shellac sealant followed by three coats of gloss varnish and one coat of satin. Front baffle is removable.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ksrigg (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful job, especially for a first timer. It looks like you've been building for years. I'll bet they sound amazing. Great Plains makes a great driver. I have several myself. I know you will enjoy, but give them plenty of time to break in. As I remember, those drivers take 40 hours plus to properly break in. Congratulations!


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Excellent job with those bad boys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

congratulations. those look great


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

